

Ask HN: Your development/deployment workflow - templaedhel

What do you do for web app/site deployment solution? Do you pull from a git repo, or use some less elegant version control? Do you test locally, or maintain a /dev/ folder on your remote machine? Just curious on what other hackers think the ideal setup is.
======
ryanto
I develop in a virtual machine that mimics my production server(s). This
reduces the amount of deployment surprises when pushing to staging. I use 1
dev vm per project.

For version control I use git. For git hosting i use github.

Absolutely test locally, and then test in staging and production. All three of
the environments are similar.

For editing i use vim.

My setup is not a silver bullet, someone could be using a completely different
setup (dev server, emacs, hg) and be just as fast as me. It's not really the
tools that make my setup so great, it's the ideas behind them.

